
Mike Ash discusses blocks in Objective C - tcskeptic
http://www.mikeash.com/?page=pyblog/friday-qa-2008-12-26.html
======
yan
Mike used to be really helpful in #macdev on freenode. Haven't seen him in the
channel in a while though.

edit: he also flies gliders where my current flight instructor teaches :)

